# Preferred primer



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Will be skimming out some knockdown walls out to prep for wallcovering. I want to give whoever does the install the best foundation to work with. Could I use the acrylic BM Fresh Start or would you rather work off of the BM Fresh Start oil or even the Guardz? I know either would work but I'd like to leave it with something they would prefer.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Gardz hands down on this one. Apply it liberally, back roll it into the skimcoat. I sometimes even do 2 coats of Gardz on jobs like this.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

What he ^ said:thumbsup:


----------

